# New Custom Cabinets



## MJM (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi there!

New to the site, but not to painting. Ok here's the deal. I have to paint some brand new custom kitchen cabinets (bare wood) and I just wanted to get some opinions on how I should paint them. What I was planning on doing after all the prep work was prime them with Zinser B-I-N using an airless sprayer. I am not sure as to what size tip I should use, I was thinking a 3 10 or 3 11 tip, to small? After priming I was going to use Kelly Moore's Dura Poxy (a premium latex) for the finish. I think I could get a better finish with an oil based paint, but the cabinets will be white and I am afraid that they might begin to yellow after a few years. I only have an airless sprayer and I want to get the best results possible. If I went with the dura poxy (latex) what would be the best tip size and at what pressure. I don't have a ton of experience with cabinets so I wanted to get some opinions/advise and don't be afraid to be critical with what I have planned on doing.


----------



## Miniroller (Sep 19, 2006)

I would remove the doors; prime & paint them on a worktable and hang them with screw hooks. I like BenMoore freshstart int/ext alykd for built-ins. For finish I would use Ben Moore Satin Impervo- I prefer the oil but the acrylic waterborne provides an excellent finish too. I dont need a sprayer for BIN 'cause that stuff really flies on & I'd have most of it primed by the time you set up and broke down. A wooster mini roller maybe...


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Miniroller said:


> I would remove the doors; prime & paint them on a worktable and hang them with screw hooks. I like BenMoore freshstart int/ext alykd for built-ins. For finish I would use Ben Moore Satin Impervo- I prefer the oil but the acrylic waterborne provides an excellent finish too. I dont need a sprayer for BIN 'cause that stuff really flies on & I'd have most of it primed by the time you set up and broke down. A wooster mini roller maybe...



I agree


Though I'm a big fan of B-I-N for cabinet _repaints_, I think it's overkill on new

I prefer an oil finish, but todays waterbornes are pretty darn good
I'm partial to Impervo


----------



## aoc (Dec 7, 2005)

If you want to go with a water based paint try ML Campbell's Polystar.
The finish will is harder than BM.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I just did some not long ago, I used my cup gun for the finish however... I used my airless on almost the lowest it would go and a 211 tip for primer and base coat. Your looking for a light mist, not a full out glob of paint. Works pretty good and gives a nice finish as long as the prep is good. I used sw for that set, problock and then fastcoat high gloss for finish. Just take your time.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Satin Impervo is a great finish--

--so is SW's Pro-classic, the latex looks amazing and is super durable

I really like prep-rite and zinsser 1.2.3 for primers


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Can't comment on the spray setup, as I use an HVLP conversion. I would also use a clear topcoat, as the latex won't stand too much abuse without chipping. And, as Miniroller suggested, hang them to dry. In fact, I would go so far as to spray them while hanging, as latex has a terrible stack time and the paint will stick to whatever they are sitting on...for a long, long time after they are sprayed. DAMHIKT


----------



## MJM (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. As for hanging the cabinets, what are some set-ups I could use for hanging them, keep in mind I have about 60 Cabinet doors to spray. Also from some of your post, I thought it might be a good idea to stay away from the BIN primer as it is some nasty stuff. I was instead thinking of going with a water base primer like 1-2-3, but is there any reason I sould go with an oil base primer over the water based primer. Your thoughts....?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about oil primer on cabinets... far as hanging them I normally just lay out a ladder and spray em on the ladder, up to you how you hang or lay them out really.


----------



## Miniroller (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a couple of 2x6 s 10 +ft. long with screw hooks spaced appropriately hang them in between stepladders or whatever you can build/find. Sometimes depending on wood/board you have to predrill the holes on the doors so they dont split when u install screw hooks (i am sure you know that anyways but better safe than sorry) i always dap the little holes and touch-up at end. This also works really great for shelving.. etc..

Is BIN really that nasty? I bet BIN 1-2-3 is nasty too we just wont find out about it for another 15 years


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

If you have 60 doors, you may want to spend half a day and make up a drying rack. It's basically a 4 frames screwed together and put on a base. Mine is 7' tall and I used 1/2" conduit to hold the sprayed pieces. You could get away cheaper by using pvc. I used to set my stuff anywhere there was room, but all of a sudden, I had no room. 
My rack will hold 60 doors and takes up about 20 sq. ft.
I lost my digital so I can't take a pic of what I'm talking about.
Let me know if you need any direction to make one.


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

I've built 3 Kitchens full and 4 baths full of custom cabinets Oak and Log, and we mounted them on a 2x6 by the hinge cups (assuming european hinges), could also put a screw hook where the hinge screws will go if other hinges. Had a painter stain them, with HVLP.


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

Robie's setup sounds better though.


----------



## Jason (Apr 29, 2005)

If your not using a top coat and are just using latex, make sure to let them harden for a while. I would recommend 48 hours before much use and abuse. I just did my cabinents and used zin's 1-2-3 and then used a sherwin williams latex semi gloss. I used 2 coats of primer after a full sanding, and used 2 coats of latex sanding in between. I installed them very quickly after my last coat and they chipped in certain spots when knicked by just about anything . . . cough a crazy drill.

I'm going back and re-doing them today and tomorrow. I have a tester sitting with a bin top coat gloss, so as to see if it looks nice as a finished product.


----------

